# Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)



## Compiler (29. Dezember 2012)

*Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

Moin,
ich wollte mal Fragen ob es Sinn macht, sich eine Wasserkühlung für meinen i7 3770k anzuschaffen, oder ob es mehr Sinn macht, sich für das gleiche Geld (ca. 100 Euro) eine Gute Luftkühlung zu holen.
Ich würde meinen i7 gerne übertakten.


----------



## Quppi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

Ich glaube mit ner komplett wakü kommste mit 100 nicht hin. Wenn du nur moderat (4-4,5 ghz) ocen willst, reicht ein luftkühler für 35€ ala thermalright hr 02 macho.


----------



## Linse83 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

ich denke ob die überlegung sinnvoll oder nicht sinnvoll sollte man bei einer wakü nicht stellen! da gehn die meinungen zu weit auseinander! gute und halbwegs taugliche komponenten fangen ab 250-300€ an, von fertig oder kompaktsets halte ich persönlich nicht viel! stell dir lieber die frage, ob du es haben willst und ob du bereit bist hierfür geld ausgeben zu wollen! ich habe seit knapp 7 jahren nur noch wakü installiert, weil ich es haben wollte und es auch nen schöner blickfang ist! solltest du dich für eine wakü entscheiden, bedenke aber, wer billig kauft, kauft meisst 2 mal und bevor du einmal billig kaufst, investier lieber einmal richtig und du hast ruhe und kannst die wakü auch bei zukünftigen rechnern verwenden!


----------



## Speeedymauss (29. Dezember 2012)

eine gute WaKü bekommst du nicht für 100Euro (ich selbst habe 600gezahlt)
für das geld gibts gute Lukü die du dann nehmen solltest


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

So ist es.

Die lauten Komplettwaküs zähle ich mal nicht. Da kommst Du zwar mit wenig Geld hin, jedoch lässt sich eine ähnlich gute Kühlleistung auch mit einem guten Luftkühler erreichen. Der einzige Vorteil liegt hier darin, dass die CPU-Abwärme perfekt aus dem Case geschafft wird. Aber ein großes Case und gute Gehäusebelüftung (die auch nicht laut sein muss) und man fährt mit einem guten Lüftkühler (z.B. Archon SB-E) insgesamt besser (my Meinung).

Eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung kostet in jedem Fall erheblich mehr als 100 €, hat aber den enormen Vorteil, dass man supersilent alle Komponenten sehr sehr gut kühlen kann.


----------



## sycron17 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ja das stimmt schon

Wollte gleich da mal fragen ob jemand die 
Kennt

larkooler extreme performance g1/4 water cooling kit (ku3-241) test

Habe sie bestellt und habe vorher den Cuplex Kryos XT gekauft und will es mit die oben gennante wasserkühlung einbauen

Aber will sowieso den 3770k köpfen und mot coolaboratory liquid ultra bestatten

Die frage ist 
Ob die larkooler gut ist vom radiator und pumpe?


----------



## Feleos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

Back to topic: 





Compiler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte mal Fragen ob es Sinn macht, sich eine Wasserkühlung für meinen i7 3770k anzuschaffen, oder ob es mehr Sinn macht, sich für das gleiche Geld (ca. 100 Euro) eine Gute Luftkühlung zu holen.
> Ich würde meinen i7 gerne übertakten.


 
Ich kann mcih da meinen vorrednern nur anschlißen. eine wakü im bereich 100 lohnt nicht! die kleineren (cpu only, oder cpu und chipsatz) wo man das ganze dann von der radiator-größe abhängigmachen kann, fangen ab 200-250€ an. Je nachdem ob du dann gerne noch später die graka oder auch wenn du lust hast (was meist jedoch nicht not tut) ram und HDD kühlen willst, landest du wirklich schnell bei 500€aufwärts. 

Bleib bei luft wenn du nicht mehr als hundert ausgeben willst!


----------



## Nighthunter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

Zuerst mal,ich habe zurzeit nur einen i5-3570K im Wakü Kreislauf,der gekühlt wird.

Unter 100€ wirst du bei einer guten Wakü nichts bekommen.

Hatte selber dieses hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 240er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 775/1156/1366/2011 240er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 40060
Wobei der AGB gegen einen kleineren mit CU Deckel bei der Bestellung gewechselt wurde.
Die Pumpe ist Schrott nach Umbau auf Phobya Deckel.(Eine Aquastream XT Ultra auf Shoggy Sandwich zog ein.)
Der Cpu Kühler hatte nach ca. 1Monat einen Riss,fing an zu tropfen.Schön auf die Grafikkarte und Mainboard.(Cuplex Kryos Pro kam als Ersatz rein)
Der AGB wurde erst duch ein Alphacool Baystation ersetzt,die hatte leider Silikon in den Anschlüssen.Als ich das entfernt hatte,fing dieses an zu tropfen.Also raus und das alte Agb rein.
Nach Gehäuse wechsel,kam ein Aqualis Pro rein.

Und nein ich bin kein Aquacomputer Mitarbeiter.
Aber die können es besser als manch anderer Hersteller.(Ist zumindest meine Meinung).


----------



## sycron17 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich habe tests gesehen vom kühler das ich kaufen will einen 3770k mit 4ghz und 1.3v waren 58grad drin 
Kombiniert mit köpfen und einen cuplex kryos XT sollten guten temps bei ca.4.7-4.8Ghz drin sein 
Was sagt ihr?
Und nur der cpu sollte gekühlt werden die grakas will ich so belassen


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung (i7 3770k)*

Naja jede CPU ist anders.
Viel bessere Temperaturen wirst du nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche bekommen.
Ein Problem des Lankooler Sets ist m.M.n das die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist.


----------



## sycron17 (1. Januar 2013)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Naja jede CPU ist anders.
> Viel bessere Temperaturen wirst du nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche bekommen.
> Ein Problem des Lankooler Sets ist m.M.n das die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist.



Also
Habe ja die Cooler Master storm trooper
Fals. Ich n zweiten radi einbauen würde(2x240er) hätte ich besseren temps mit diesen kit?
Aber wenn ich den prozi ja eh köpfen will und liquid metal anstat der original intel
Sollten schon besseren temps drin sein


----------

